# North German Countryside (3) - winter or night



## LaFoto

Only three photos in this category, two on Winter On The River, one taken in a moonlit night (with the Powershot, I might have to add that one to Emma's collection of Nice Photos Taken With a Point&Shoot, too :scratch: )

1.






2.





3.





You see that the river is a favourite subject of mine ...


----------



## Alex_B

a nice winter impression in the first one. the last one is a bit spooky


----------



## Tyson

That last one is kind of spooky, I like it.


----------



## LaFoto

"Spooky" is good. 
If you feel it is "spooky" then taking that one was a success .
It was one of the very, very first nighttime photos I ever took with the Powershot and the tiny table tripod, set up on the roof of my car for this photo. I have another one with the tripod set up in the grass, which gave me a totally different POV, of course.


----------



## libeco

Those first two are great, snow.... wow that must have been a long time ago...


----------



## deanlewis

All three are very nice shots but I really love the second shot, the strong contrasts are superb !!  

Deano


----------



## cherrymoose

Wow, Corinna, these are excellent. :mrgreen: Numbers 1 and 2 are the scenes that I've always wanted to see at wintertime. They seem so magical to me; so wonderful job. And, like the others said,  the third is just spooky. Which is good.  :thumbup:

Oh, and you definitely should add the third to that thread of mine!


----------

